# A woman's prayer



## Shelley (Oct 6, 2008)

Lord, before I lay me down to sleep I pray for a man, who's not a creep;

One who's handsome, smart and strong.

One who thinks before he speaks, When he promises to call, he won't wait weeks.

I pray that he is gainfully employed, and when I spend his cash, won't be annoyed.

Pulls out my chair and opens my door,massages my back and begs to do more.

Oh! Send me a man who'll make love to my mind, knows just what to say, when I ask "How big's my behind?"

I pray that this man will love me to no end, and never attempt to shag my best friend.

And as I kneel and pray to my bed, I look at the creep you sent me instead.

Amen.


----------



## Karren (Oct 6, 2008)

Hahahaha. Sounds like she's praying for a crossdresser for a husband, Shelley?

Better add

"and dosen't look better in a dress and heels than I do"


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 6, 2008)

haha, yes, well, pray all you like, that's not a man, that's a saint!

(yup, still single, and I don't believe in the perfect man, LOL)


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hahaha cute!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL very nice prayer


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 7, 2008)

That was a funny find Shelley


----------

